# Sometimes it just don't work out!



## FLQuacker (Apr 7, 2020)

Me going nuts on a diaphragm, tryn to get one to make a mistake. He didn't, I did!

(Audio only)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (Apr 7, 2020)

What mistake did you make? Lol. Did you lay eyes on him?


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 7, 2020)

No..he drifted off, must have been with hens. I didnt try to get around in front of them.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 7, 2020)

Sometimes the hens want to be confrontational and other times they just lead him away. Always fun to be out there. Even on a day like that your still learning things. Get back out after him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

